# Light stands: using what comes from Paul C. Buff v. other brands



## notapro (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello, Everyone.

I expect to purchase a few Einstein E640 flash units as part of a package from the Paul C. Buff website.

Buff light stands come with the package, and I am wondering whether anyone has experience with them. Is it good to go with the stands from Buff, or are there better alternatives from B&H, Manfrotto, Calumet, or other brand?

I am looking to support such things as a 30" x 60" softbox with grid and an E640 flash unit.

Anyone with experience or suggestions?


----------



## pwp (Nov 28, 2014)

Notapro, I have six Einsteins and use a variety of lightstands depending on the project and the weight and size of the modifiers I'm using. If I use the PCB 86 inch PLM's I'll use a heavier, taller Manfrotto stand with a broader footprint. I like a stiffer stand when using a heavier beauty dish especially if it's pushed up high. But for most location jobs I'll use bounce flash and the surprisingly light PCB stands are my first choice when shooting with just the standard 8 inch reflectors, or with an umbrella or smaller PCB 51 inch PLM's. For location work you need to consider every bit of additional weight so these nicely made, inexpensive stands are gold.

These are the PCB stands I use http://paulcbuff.com/ls3900.php
I have no experience with the smaller http://paulcbuff.com/ls3050.php

-pw


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 28, 2014)

I would add you need at least one boom stand, I use a big manfrotto one.  

Sorry my wife is 'helping' me type!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 28, 2014)

No experience with PCB stands. I have several Manfrotto air-cushioned stands, they're great. I usually use a 1004BAC with my Einstein, alone (usually with the PCB 4' octabox) or overhead with stripbox on a Manfrotto 024 boom.


----------



## notapro (Dec 1, 2014)

Looks like Manfrotto is a way to go. The 1004BAC stands seem very nice.

Thanks to all of you!


----------

